# Anyone else not TTC but find themselves in the 2WW?



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

I know I can't be alone here...right? I o'd about 4 or 5 days earlier than usual (day 12 I think). DH & I had sex the night/early morning before. I know that we are both very fertile & so I am kind of afraid. Both our boys were concieved on our 1st month of trying by having sex the day before ovualtion.

We are in a serious financial mess right now. DH lost his job 3 months ago & we have no insurance. My midwife is very good about working with people financially & I am also friends with many of her students so I know one way or another it will be ok, but it is so stressful. Plus I am worried if I am preg, how in the world am I going to tell DH? He has been a little depressed about being out of work & our finances. I am so scared he is going to be mad. We have been on the fence about having a 3rd, mainly because of our financial situation that is going to take about 1 1/2 years to get all sorted out.

On the bright side if I am, my edd will be on 08/14. I have always wanted to have a little girl in early Aug. My mom & grandma have the same bday on 8/2 & my bday is 8/10.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

if you go into the family planning section theres a thread of I might be pregnant but wasnt trying you can find lots in your shoes there usually!


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
if you go into the family planning section theres a thread of I might be pregnant but wasnt trying you can find lots in your shoes there usually!

Thanks! I was looking for something like that. I must have missed it...off to look now


----------

